# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  'हफ़ीज़' जालंधरी की कविताएँ

## INDIAN_ROSE22

जन्म: 14 जनवरी 1900
निधन: 21 दिसंबर 1983
उपनाम	'हफ़ीज़'
जन्म स्थान	जालंधर, पंजाब
कुछ प्रमुख
कृतियाँ	नग़मा-ज़ार


शेरों को आज़ादी है आज़ादी के पाबंद रहें
जिसको चाहें चीरें फाड़ें खायें पियें आनंद रहें

शाहीं को आज़ादी है आज़ादी से परवाज़ करे
नन्*ही मुन्*नी चिडियों पर जब चाहे मश्*क़े-नाज़ करे

सांपों को आज़ादी है हर बस्*ते घर में बसने की
इनके सर में ज़हर भी है और आदत भी है डसने की

पानी में आज़ादी है घड़ियालों और नहंगों को
जैसे चाहें पालें पोसें अपनी तुंद उमंगों को

इंसां ने भी शोखी सीखी वहशत के इन रंगों से
शेरों, संपों, शाहीनों, घड़ियालों और नहंगों से

इंसान भी कुछ शेर हैं बाक़ी भेड़ों की आबादी है
भेड़ें सब पाबंद हैं लेकिन शेरों को आज़ादी है

शेर के आगे भेड़ें क्*या हैं इक मनभाता खाजा है
बाक़ी सारी दुनिया परजा शेर अकेला राजा है

भेड़ें लातादाद हैं लेकिन सबको जान के लाले हैं
इनको यह तालीम मिली है भेड़िये ताक़त वाले हैं

मास भी खायें खाल भी नोचें हरदम लागू जानों के
भेड़ें काटें दौरे-ग़ुलामी बल पर गल्*लाबानों के

भेडि़यों से गोया क़ायम अमन है इस आबादी का
भेड़ें जब तक शेर न बन लें नाम न लें आज़ादी का

इंसानों में सांप बहुत हैं क़ातिल भी ज़हरीले भी
इनसे बचना मुश्किल है, आज़ाद भी हैं फुर्तीले भी

सांप तो बनना मुश्किल है इस ख़स्*लत से माज़ूर हैं हम
मंतर जानने वालों की मुहताजी पर मजबूर हैं हम

शाहीं भी हैं चिड़ियाँ भी हैं इंसानों की बस्*ती में
वह नाज़ा अपनी रिफ़अत पर यह नालां अपनी पस्*ती में

शाहीं को तादीब करो या चिड़ियों को शाहीन करो
यूं इस बाग़े-आलम में आज़ादी की तलक़ीन करो

बहरे-जहां में ज़ाहिर-ओ-पिनहां इंसानी घड़ियाल भी हैं
तालिबे-जानओजिस्*म भी हैं शैदाए-जान-ओ-माल भी हैं

यह इंसानी हस्*ती को सोने की मछली जानते हैं
मछली में भी जान है लेकिन ज़ालिम कब गर्दानते हैं

सरमाये का जि़क्र करो मज़दूरों की इनको फ़िक्र नहीं
मुख्*तारी पर मरते हैं मजबूरों की इनको फ़िक्र नहीं

आज यह किसका मुंह है आये मुंह सरमायादारों के
इनके मुंह में दांत नहीं फल हैं ख़ूनी तलवारों के

खा जाने का कौन सा गुर है जो इन सबको याद नहीं
जब तक इनको आज़ादी है कोई भी आज़ाद नहीं

ज़र का बंदा अक़्ल-ओ-ख़िरद पर जितना चाहे नाज़ करे
ज़ैरे-ज़मीं धंस जाये या बालाए-फ़लक परवाज़ करे

इसकी आज़ादी की बातें सारी झूठी बातें हैं
मज़दूरों को मजबूरों को खा जाने की घातें हैं

जब तक चोरों-राहज़नों का डर दुनिया पर ग़ालिब है
पहले मुझसे बात करे जो आज़ादी का तालिब है

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कोई चारा नहीं दुआ के सिवा 
कोई सुनता नहीं खुदा के सिवा 

मुझसे क्या हो सका वफ़ा के सिवा
मुझको मिलता ��*ी क्या सजा के सिवा 

दिल स��*ी कुछ ज़बान पर लाया 
इक फ़क़त अर्ज़-ए-मुद्दा के सिवा

बरसर-ए-साहिल-ए-मुकाम यहाँ 
कौन उ��*रा है नाखुदा के सिवा 

दोस्तों के ये मुक्हाली साना तीर 
कुछ नहीं मेरी ही खता के सिवा 

ये "हफीज" आह आह पर आखिर 
क्या कहे दोस्तों वाह वाह के सिवा



Pesh hai Hafeez Jul****hri ki kavitaye ek se badhkar ek kavitaye pesh ki jati hai 
Famous Urdu Shayar Afsar Allahabadi's Poems

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

शेरों को आजादी है, आजादी के पाबंद रहे, 
जिसको चाहें चीरे-फाड़ें, खाए पियें आनंद रहे।

सापों को आजादी है हर बसते घर में बसने की, 
उनके सर में जहर भी है और आदत भी है डसने की।

शाही को आजादी है, आजादी से परवाज करे, 
नन्ही-मुन्नी चिड़ियों पर जब चाहे मश्के-नाज करें।

पानी में आजादी है घडियालों और निहंगो को, 
जैसे चाहे पालें-पोसें अपनी तुंद उमंगो को।

इंसा ने भी शोखी सीखी वहशत के इन रंगों से, 
शेरों, सापों, शाहीनो, घडियालों और निहंगो से।

इंसा भी कुछ शेर है, बाकी भेड़ की आबादी है, 
भेडें सब पाबंद हैं लेकिन शेरों को आजादी है।

शेर के आगे भेडें क्या हैं, इक मनभाता खाजा है, 
बाकी सारी दुनिया परजा, शेर अकेला राजा है।

भेडें लातादाद हैं लेकिन सबकों जान के लाले हैं, 
उनको यह तालीम मिली है, भेडिए ताकत वाले हैं।

मांस भी खाएं, खाल भी नोचें, हरदम लागू जानो के, 
भेडें काटें दौरे-गुलामी बल पर गल्लाबानो के।

भेडियों ही से गोया कायम अमन है इस आजादी का, 
भेडें जब तक शेर न बन ले, नाम न ली आजादी का।

इंसानों में सांप बहुत हैं, कातिल भी, जहरीले भी, 
उनसे बचना मुश्किल है, आजाद भी हैं, फुर्तीले भी।

सरमाए का जिक्र करो, मजदूर की उनको फ़िक्र नही, 
मुख्तारी पर मरते हैं, मजबूर की उनको फ़िक्र नही।

आज यह किसका मुंह ले आए, मुंह सरमायेदारों के, 
इनके मुंह में दांत नही, फल हैं खुनी तलवारों के।

खा जाने का कौन सा गुर है को इन सबको याद नही, 
जब तक इनको आजादी है, कोई भी आजाद नही।

उसकी आजादी की बातें सारी झूठी बातें हैं, 
मजदूरों को, मजबूरों को खा जाने की घातें हैं।

जब तक चोरों, राहजनो का डर दुनिया पर ग़ालिब है, 
पहले मुझसे बात करे, जो आजादी का तालिब है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

क्यों हिज्र के शिकवे करता है, क्यों दर्द के रोने रोता है?
अब इश्क किया है तो सब्र भी कर, इसमें तो यही कुछ होता है 

आगाज़-ए-मुसीबत होता है, अपने ही दिल की शरारत से 
आँखों में फूल खिलाता है, तलवो में कांटें बोता है 

अहबाब का शिकवा क्या कीजिये, खुद ज़ाहिर व बातें एक नहीं 
लब ऊपर ऊपर हँसतें है, दिल अंदर अंदर रोता है 

मल्लाहों को इलज़ाम न दो, तुम साहिल वाले क्या जानों 
ये तूफान कौन उठता है, ये किश्ती कौन डुबोता है 

क्या जाने क्या ये खोएगा, क्या जाने क्या ये पायेगा 
मंदिर का पुजारी जागता है, मस्जिद का नमाजी सोता है

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ख़ून बन कर मुनासिब नहीं दिल बहे
दिल नहीं मानता कौन दिल से कहे

तेरी दुनिया में आये बहुत दिन रहे
सुख ये पाया कि हमने बहुत दुख सहे

बुलबुलें गुल के आँसू नहीं चाटतीं
उनको अपने ही मर्ग़ूब हैं चहचहे

आलम-ए-नज़'अ में सुन रहा हूँ मैं क्या
ये अज़ीज़ों की चीख़ें है या क़हक़हे

इस नये हुस्न की भी अदायों पे हम
मर मिटेंगे बशर्ते कि ज़िंदा रहे

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

हम ही में थी न कोई बात, याद न तुम को आ सके
तुमने हमें भुला दिया, हम न तुम्हें भुला सके

तुम ही न सुन सके अगर, क़िस्सा-ए-ग़म सुनेगा कौन
किस की ज़ुबाँ खुलेगी फिर, हम न अगर सुना सके

होश में आ चुके थे हम, जोश में आ चुके थे हम
बज़्म का रंग देख कर सर न मगर उठा सके

शौक़-ए-विसाल है यहाँ, लब पे सवाल है यहाँ
किस की मजाल है यहाँ, हम से नज़र मिला सके

रौनक़-ए-बज़्म बन गए लब पे हिकायतें रहीं
दिल में शिकायतेन रहीं लब न मगर हिला सके

ऐसा भी कोई नामाबर बात पे कान धर सके
सुन कर यकीन कर सके जा के उंहें सुना सके

अहल-ए-ज़बाँ तो हैं बहुत कोई नहीं है अहल-ए-दिल
कौन तेरी तरह 'हफ़ीज़' दर्द के गीत गा सके

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कोई दवा न दे सके, मश्वरा दुआ दिया
चारागरों ने और भी दिल का दर्द बढ़ा दिया

ज़ौक़-ए-निगाह के सिवा शौक़-ए-गुनाह के सिवा
मुझको ख़ुदा से क्या मिला मुझको बुतों ने क्या दिया

थी न ख़िज़ाँ की रोक-थाम दामन-ए-इख़्तियार में
हमने भरी बहार में अपनाअ चमन लुटा दिया

हुस्न-ए-नज़र की आबरू सनअत-ए-बराहेमन से है
जिसको सनम समझ लियाउसको ख़ुदा बना दिया

दाग़ है मुझपे इश्क़ का मेरा गुनाह भी तो देख
उसकी निगाह भी तो देख जिसने ये गुल खिला दिया

----------

